# '08 Via Nirone



## jkp41 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm looking to buy my first road bike after having to quit running due to terrible knees even though I'm only 24. I've always been in decent shape until I started pharmacy school and now the sedentary lifestyle of constant studying is catching up.

I was looking for a bike for around $1k and found the nirone with the sora components for around $800 which sounds great, but I'm hesitant about these components. The reviews of them haven't been the best. I went into the lbs here in memphis to look at it and the guy in there was trying to talk me into a Cannondale CAAD9 6 mainly bc of the better components (tiagra).

My question is, as a very new rider, would yall recommend the base model nirone? The step up to tiagra components (and alu/carbon frame) would cost about the same as the cannondale which is a little more than I'd like to spend, but I'd rather spend more and be happy than spend less and regret it. I really like the idea of the Bianchi after reading reviews on it and truthfully i just sexier than the cannondale (esp. the alu/car frame version).

Sorry for the long post, but I'm still trying to learn as much as I can before dropping this much money. I'd really appreciate any opinions/advice you could give me (about either bike) and thanks in advance!


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Good questions. I purchases an 07 last year with 105/ultegra. I love it. I have about 400 miles on it. It is not the lightest bike. The Scott would be lighter but I'm partial to Bianchi..I have a celeste Nirone.

So, my advice, save a little more, and get better components. No complaints here. If you really get into it and start riding 50+miles a week then you'll appreciate the better shifting.


----------

